# Crossing US border to Canada w/ Fish? Illegal?



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

Just wondering, is it illegal to buy some fish from the US and then come back to Canada with it? I just went to Seattle today and on the way back, I visited this pet store called Petco at Bellingham. I saw some really and I mean really nice kois that were just $5 each but since I don't know if it's illegal or not, I chickened out and left them.  (sob,sob). Now I'm sad and curious to know if I can bring fish across the border so that next time, I can buy some. Hope I can b/c I'll wipe the store clean then. :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## FishSim (Aug 15, 2013)

Read the first sticky in the forum you just posted in.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

There are several threads that address this topic (use the search function in the top right corner) and you'll find some answers.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You might have problem getting Koi. They are different than other fish.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm curious about this, too. I tried searching for things like "border" and "taking fish across us border" but had no luck finding anything relevant.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

FishSim said:


> Read the first sticky in the forum you just posted in.


that sticky talks about buying online and through websites. i just want to go over to the border and return home. since i'll just be buying from a petstore, there won't be fancy stuff like documentations to get me through if it was illegal.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

Padded Wall said:


> I'm curious about this, too. I tried searching for things like "border" and "taking fish across us border" but had no luck finding anything relevant.


we're both of the same page then. maybe i should just sneak it through and they probably won't notice. the guy checking my family's car let us through pretty easily. he basically asked 3-4questions, barely looking at us and let us through.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

Immus21 said:


> There are several threads that address this topic (use the search function in the top right corner) and you'll find some answers.


tried doing that but the results were mostly about importing via online website involving deliveries through companies like fedex. just want to go over and buy a fish then return home. no delivery involved. just pick up and go.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Almost 10 years ago, I was considering bringing some guppies from Taiwan into Canada during a trip and emailed the government of Canada or something like travel.gc.ca/. I got a reply that tropical fish are OK to bring in since they won't become an environmental problem if accidentally released into the wild. The winter temperatures in Canada will eliminate them. I don't know if the rule have changed since then. But I think Koi survives even if the water surface freezes. So there might be a problem with koi.


----------



## sutantoj (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure about the biosecurity law here in Canada

Man fined after fish found in pants - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## Richmond Dave (Jul 21, 2013)

This page, Importation of Ornamental Fish, from the Department of Fisheries and Oceans, should help. Short answer, you need a permit to bring koi carp into BC from pretty much anywhere.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You cannot
Being koi across . You have to do a permit ahead. Vet certificate , vet come and check your holding tank for quarantine ahead of time. Then quarantine for 3 weeks then the vet comes back and checks again at your house for their health. Import permit. 75.00. Vet fees about 150 or more. 
Do t try it. Also not goldfish. Angels, discus, guppies, gouts is, barbs, etc etc etc all permits whether driving across or flying they are
Being imported from one country to another. Those stickies apply and koi have a lot more paperwork involved. 
Pay a but more in Canada and in reality it will be way cheaper! There's a reason try are more in Canada. All the wholesalers had to do all those steps.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

sigh, guess i can't get those koi fish after all. darn it, they were so pretty. either way, thanks for all the replies. appreciate all the help.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

As long as you are bringing them in for personal use, its OK. 
Its only if you are importing to sell that you need to jump thru all the hoops

"Aquatic Animals for Personal Use

193. (1) Despite section 191, an aquatic animal listed in Schedule III may be imported *without a permit *if

(a) the aquatic animal is imported by a person for his or her personal use;

(b) the person brings the aquatic animal into Canada or picks it up at the point of entry into Canada; and

(c) the person presents, to the inspector,* proof of his or her identity and proof of the manner in which he or she acquired the aquatic animal*.

(2) The quantity of aquatic animals that may be imported under subsection (1) shall not exceed

(a) four crustaceans;

(b) three kilograms of molluscs; and

(c)* ten finfish *that are not eviscerated."

Take time to read thru the post in the stickiy, once you get your head around it its pretty simple


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I just brought in some Zaire Blue Gibberosa (Frontosa) last week through Pac. Hwy crossing. They just asked me for the scientific name, where they were bred, where the breeder's fish originate, and sent me on my way. The breeder was is NJ and I had them shipped to SeaTac. I have some more fish coming to Blaine next week I was so impressed with how easy it was, just make sure they are not on the susceptible species list.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

I did what you want to do at the end of June 2013 (The current rules can into effect about June 10, 2013)

Aquatic Animals not Listed in Schedule III. (This section covers most of the fish found in the auarium trade)
194. No person shall import an aquatic animal that is not listed in Schedule III unless it is accompanied by a document that is satisfactory to an inspector and that includes the following information:
(a) the name and address of the exporter;
(b) the name and address of the importer;
(c) the taxonomic name of the aquatic animal, the life stage, and the number being imported, if more than one; and
(d) the country in which the aquatic animal was born or where the germplasm came from and, in the case of an aquatic animal, whether it was born in captivity or in the wild.

Aquatic Animals Listed in Schedule III. 
Fish on the Susceptible Species List, Schedule III require a permit (List has 235 fish, 54 molluscs and 116 crustaceans - Most of which are not usual aquarium fish)
The following fish are on the list but Have an EXEMPTION from the permit requirement:
•Barbonymus gonionotus silver barb
•Carassius auratus gold fish (Koi are likely the same?)
•Colisa lalia darf gourami
•Danio rerio zebra danio
•Glossogobius giuris tank goby 
•Osphronemus goramy giant gourami
•Oxyeleotris marmorata marble goby
•Poecilia reticulata guppy 
•Puntius sophore pool barb
•Symphysodon discus red discus
•Toxotes chatareus spotted acherfish 
•Trichogaster pectoralis snakeskin gourami
•Trichogaster trichopterus 3 spot gourami
For these species you must complete Importer's Declaration of Ownership for Pet Aquatic Animals Form that you have to complete at the point of entry.
On the form you must provide or agree to:
•present proof of their identity and their ownership of the aquatic animal to the inspector at the point of entry into Canada
•attest to the fact that the pet animal has not been taken to a show or display outside of Canada
•keep the pet animal in their household aquarium
•ensure the pet animal is not exposed to any aquatic animals other than those kept in the household, for one year following the importation
•not import another pet aquatic animal as listed above for the period of 90 days after the importation
•keep all records of the importation

Please note that these are Canada Customs regulations. I am sure that the province of BC has special requirements for fish like goldfish/Koi etc. that maybe able to survive in parts of BC (check Aprils post)
davej - section 193 covers fish imported for personal use ...... AS FOOD

Hope this clears up some of the confusion .............. Happy importing


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Would it be okay for someone to bring shrimp across the border? Neocaridinas and Caridinas? I'm reading over the document but I'm not sure. It's not listed in Schedule III, so does that means it falls under this:

Aquatic Animals not Listed in Schedule III

194. No person shall import an aquatic animal that is not listed in Schedule III unless it is accompanied by a document that is satisfactory to an inspector and that includes the following information:
(a) the name and address of the exporter;
(b) the name and address of the importer;
(c) the taxonomic name of the aquatic animal, the life stage, and the number being imported, if more than one; and
(d) the country in which the aquatic animal was born or where the germplasm came from and, in the case of an aquatic animal, whether it was born in captivity or in the wild.

and if so, does that mean I won't have any problems bringing them across the border? Has anyone here brought shrimp from the States before?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Best way to gain confidence, is to do a trial run - order a few and declare it at the border.

As long as you declare them, the worst that would happen is that they confiscate them - charge this to experience - : ).

Get something cheap for this of course . . .



Padded Wall said:


> Would it be okay for someone to bring shrimp across the border? Neocaridinas and Caridinas? I'm reading over the document but I'm not sure. It's not listed in Schedule III, so does that means it falls under this:
> 
> Aquatic Animals not Listed in Schedule III
> 
> ...


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

if I could get some cheap bees or neos from a store I would... hm. I don't want to spend like 30 dollars on priority shipping just for a test. heh. Does anyone know LFS across the border that sell shrimp?


----------



## MarianMarcel (Mar 14, 2021)

vant said:


> Just wondering, is it illegal to buy some fish from the US and then come back to Canada with it? I just went to Seattle today and on the way back, I visited this pet store called Petco at Bellingham. I saw some really and I mean really nice kois that were just $5 each but since I don't know if it's illegal or not, I chickened out and left them.  (sob,sob). Now I'm sad and curious to know if I can bring fish across the border so that next time, I can buy some. Hope I can b/c I'll wipe the store clean then. :bigsmile::bigsmile:


I think you have to declare them at the border, i mean it's still like import animals, no?


----------

